# ألواح الجبس والأسمنت



## architect one (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ألواح الجبس والأسمنت

جزء (1) : عام
1/1	يتضمن القسم
‌أ-	نظام السقف المعلق وهياكل الحوائط ونظام هياكل الحوائط الجافة. 
‌ب-	الألواح الجبسية للحوائط والأسقف. 
‌ج-	الألواح الأسمنتية للحوائط والأسقف .
‌د-	المواد المتنوعة والملحقات اللازمة حسب الموضح بالرسومات والموصوف فى هذا القسم.

1/2	المراجع 
أ- ansi المعهد الوطنى الأمريكى للمواصفات القياسية 
a97.1 المواصفات القياسية لأعمال تشطيب ألواح الحوائط 
ب- astm الجمعية الأمريكية للإختبار والمواد 
astm a525 مواصفات المتطلبات العامة للألواح الصلب بطبقة زنك (المجلفنة) بالغمس الساخن 
astm c36 مواصفات ألواح الحوائط الجبسية 
astm c442 مواصفات الواح الحشو الجبس والألواح المصمتة 
astm c475 مواصفات مركب الوصلة والشريط لتشطيب انشاءات الواح الحوائط الجبسية
astm c630 مواصفات مقاومة الماء لألواح الحشو الجسية 
astm c754 مواصفات تركيب عناصر الهياكل الصلب للحوائط الجافة. 
Astm c840 مواصفات تنفيذ وتشطيب الواح الجبس 
ج- ga جمعية الجبس 
ga201 استخدام الواح جبس للحوائط والأسقف 
ga 216 المواصفات الموصى بها لتنفيذ وتشطيب الواح الجبس. 
Ga 220 التوصيات الخاصة - مشاكل الواح الجبس فى فصل الشتاء. 
Ga 650 توصيات تغطية الحوائط الداخلية والأسقف بألواح الجبس.


----------



## architect one (22 ديسمبر 2009)

1/3 التقديمات
‌أ-	بيانات المنتج : تقدم مواصفات وتعليمات تركيب الصانع لكل عناصر حائط الجبس الجاف شاملة البيانات الأخرى التى قد تطلب لايضاح المطابقة لهذه المواصفات. 
‌ب-	العينات : تقديم عينات الصانع لاعتماد ممثلى المالك .
‌ج-	رسومات الورشة التنفيذية : تقديم رسومات الورشة التنفيذية الكاملة لمواضع وتفاصيل الأسقف و/أو القواطيع لاعتماد ممثلى المالك . 
‌د-	النموذج : ينفذ نموذج بالحجم الكامل موضحاً العناصر المختلفة الكاملة لقواطيع الحوائط الجافة والأسقف. 

1/4	النقل والمناولة والتخزين 
أ-	يتم مطابقة متطلبات النقل والمناولة والتخزين الموصفة بالمواصفة astm c 840. 

1/5	ضمان الجودة
أ-	يتم مطابقة متطلبات النقل والمناولة والتخزين الموصفة بالمواصفة astm c 840.


----------



## architect one (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء (2) : المنتجات 
2/1	نظام التثبيت المعدنى
أ‌-	نظام التثبيت السقفى
(1)	المجارى الطولية الرئيسية : جسور على شكل حرف (U) صلب مدلفن على البارد أو الساخن بطبقة مانعة للصدأ (مجلفنة) وبحد أدنى سمك 0.6مم وبشفف 40مم وأعصاب عمودية بمقاس مناسب. 
(2) سلك التعليق: مطابقة لمقاييس ASTM A 641 لين تصنيف (1) مجلفن. 
(3) قضبان التعليق والخوص : صلب لين بطبقة زنك أو طبقة مماثلة مانعة للصدأ للقضبان أو زنك أو دهان تشطيب مانع للصدأ للخوص. 
(4) عناصر الهيكل : مطابقة لمتطلبات ASTM C 645، بسمك لا يقل عن 0.6 مم بشكل قبعة وبشفف 19مم. 
(5) عناصر تثبيت الهيكل مطابقة لمتطلبات ASTM C 754، وروابط سلك مجلفن قطر 1.6مم منتجات الصانع القياسية من المشاكل السلكية النوع والمسامير والمسامير المقلوظة والمسامير الملولبة. 
(6) نظام التعليق المباشر : من منتجات الصانع القياسية ، نظام صلب بطبقة زنك أو دهان لمجارى الهيكل والتيهات والملحقات المصممة لنظام التثبت المخفى لأسقف الألواح الجافة الجبسية. 
ب‌-	مواد تثبيت الحوائط / القاطوع 
(1)	القوائم مشكلة من ألواح صلب مطابقة لمتطلبات ASTM C 645 بطبقة حماية الصانع القياسية . جوايط على شكل حرف “C” بسمك 0.6مم باعصاب بأبعاد متوافقة مع سمك الحائط حسب الموضح بالرسومات ، شفف القوائم تكون بعرض 30مم . يجب عمل ثقوب وفتحات للمرافق. 
(2)	عناصر الهيكل : مطابقة لمقاييس ASTM C 645 بسمك 0.6 مم على شكل قبعةّ. 

2/2	الألواج الجبسية 
‌أ-	الواح جبسية قياسية للاستخدام العام : مطابقة لمتطلبات ASTM C36 بسمك 13مم للأسقف ، و16 مم للجدران بحواف مستدقة مشطوفة. 
‌ب- لوح جبسى مقاوم للرطوبة: مطابقاً لمقاييس ASTM C 630، بسمك 13مم للأسقف و16مم للحوائط بحواف مستدقة مشطوفة. 

2/3	الألواح الأسمنتية ((Plaster Board
أ‌-	ألواح أسمنتية : الواح سليكات كالسيوم مسلحة بالياف مختارة وحشوات وخالية من الأسبستوس ، بسمك 6مم للاسقف وبسمك 16 مم للحوائط ، ما لم يحدد خلاف ذلك بالرسومات . تكون الألواح مقاومة للرطوبة ، غير تالفة بالماء وبأداء ضد الحريق كالتالى:- 
(1)	القابلية للحريق : غير قابلة للحريق طبقاً لمقاييس BS 476 جزء 4. 
(2) انتشار اللهب سطحياً : تصنيف 1 طبقاً لمقاييس BS 476 جزء 7. 
لا تتأثر الألواح بالمحاليل الملحية والكلورين ومقاومة لكافة الأحماض منخفضة التركيز والقلويات ومواد ازالة الألوان وكذلك مقاومة الحشرات والقوارض. 

2/4	مواد متنوعة
أ‌-	ادوات التثبيت 
(1)	المسامير : ذاتية الثقب واللولبة وبرأس منتفخ للاستخدام مع أدوات الدفع الكهربائية ومن النوع الذى يوصى به صانع الألواح الجبسية لغرض التنفيذ. 
(2) أدوات تثبت وعناصر الهيكل : تكون أدوات تثبيت عناصر الهيكل من الأنواع والأحجام التى يوصى بها صانع الهيكل لكل نوع من الطبقات السفلية وغرض التنفيذ. 
ب‌-	مواد معالجة الوصلات
(1)	شريط تقوية الوصلة : شرائط من النوع المثقب بعرض يتراوح بين 45مم و 60مم وسمك 0.3مم. 
(2) مركبات الوصلة : حسب توصيات صانع الألواح لغرض التنفيذ طبقاً لمقاييس ASTM C 475. 
(3) موانع التسرب المخفية : من النوع المرن ، مادة مانعة للتسرب غير قابلة للانكماش والجفاف والانفصال والتبقع. 
(4) موانع التسرب الظاهرة : نوعية عصارة اكريليك دائمة المرونة وقابلة للدهان. 
ج-	عازل الصوت : يكون مطابقا للمتطلبات الموصفة بالقسم 07210 – عزل المبانى . 
د-	ملحقات الحواف 
(1)	عام : توريد ملحقات الحواف من منتجات الصانع القياسية من الأنواع المحددة لأعمال الحائط الجاف والمشكلة من الصلب المجلفن، ما لم يحدد خلاف ذلك، سواء بشفف مفرزة ومثقبة أو شفف ممتدة للتسمير أو التدبيس وشرائح لاخفاء الشفف فى تركيبه الوصلة. 
(2) تورد شرائح أركان، شرائح على شكل (L) وشرائح على شكل (U) وشرائح خاصة نوع L-Kerf و شرائح وصلة تحكم قطعة واحدة حسب المطلوب.


----------



## architect one (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء (3) : التنفيذ
3/1	اعداد أنظمة الهيكل 
أ‌-	تثبيتات السقف : يتم تنسيق العمل مع أعمال السقف الانشائية لضمان أن المولجات وذلك أدوات التثبيت الانشائية قد تم تركيبها لاستقبال أدوات تعليق السقف. 

3/2	تركيب أنظمة الهيكل 
أ‌-	نظام تثبيت السقف : يتم تأمين العلاقات للتثبيت الانشائى بالتوصيل مباشرة للهيكل الانشائى ، حيثما هو ممكن ، واذا لم يمكن ذلك يتم توصيلها الى المولجات أو المشابك أو غيرها من أدوات تثبيت ومثبتات حسب الموضح. 
ب‌- نظام تثبيت الحوائط : يجب توجيه المسارات الأرضية والسقفية لضمان رأسية مستوى الحائط . يتم تثبيت المسارات بأدوات تثبيت مناسبة لا تزيد المسافة بين مراكزها عن 600مم ، يتم تثبيت قوائم الدعامات فى المسارات على أبعاد 600مم من المركز. 

3/3	تركيب اللوح 
‌أ-	تركب الوصلات الطرفية الظاهرة المتناكبة الأطراف فى أبعد نقطة ممكنة عن مركز الحائط و السقف و بالتبادل بمسافة لا تقل عن 300مم فى طبقات اللوح. 
‌ب- تركب الواح السقف فى الاتجاهات وبالطريقة التى تقلل من عدد الوصلات الطرفية والتى تتلافى الوصلات الطرفية فى المنطقة المركزية لكل سقف. 
‌ج-	تركب الألواح الحائطية رأسياً لتجنب الوصلات الطرفية المتناكبة حيثما يمكن ذلك. 
‌د- تركب الألواح بحيث يكون الوجه للخارج . يجب عدم تركيب الألواح المعيبة أو التالفة أو الرطبة . تركب الألواح متناكبة مع بعضها مع تلامس خفيف عند الحواف والأطراف بما لا يزيد عن 1.5مم فراغ مفتوح بين الألواح ، يجب عدم تثبيتها قسراً فى المكان. 

3/4	الضبط والتنظيف
أ‌-	عندما يتم ثقب السطح الورقى للألواح الجبسية ، يجب دفع مسمار لولبى جديد حتى عمق 30مم تقريباً من الثقب مع حشوة السطح التالف بمركب حشو. 
ب‌- تملاً الشقوق بمركب ثم يتم تشطيبها بحيث تكون مستوية وملساء. 

3/5	حماية الأعمال
أ‌-	تكون الأجراءات المطلوبة لحماية أعمال الحوائط الجافة من التلف والأضرار اثناء الفترة المتبقية من الانشاء حسب ما يوصى صانع الألواح أو القائم بالتركيب وطبقاً لاعتماد ممثلى المالك .


----------



## mohamed2009 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## رائد11 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مرحبا 
قي عندك في التركيب او التصميم الاسقف ار جو الافادة وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسن الفلاح (31 مايو 2011)

لحوائـط الجبسيـة تخدم الحوائط الجبسية الداخلية في تقسيم الفراغ والمساحات المفتوحة، وهى تتكون من شاسيه معدني مصنوع من الصاج المجلفن يثبت علية ألواح من الجبس من الوجهين مكونة الحائط، مما يعطي للمكان اتساع وتقليل للأحمال على المبنى نظراً لخفة وزنها عكس الطوب والأسمنت وخلافه. وتتميز بالاتي : - 1- تساهم في خفض تكلفة أساسات المباني الضخمة. 2- سريعة التنفيذ ونظيفة. ...3- تقبل جميع الدهانات ويمكن تركيب الخدمات داخلها سواء كهرباء أو مياه .... الخ. 4- تمنع انتقال الصوت وذلك بملىء الفراغ بالعزل المناسب. 5- مقاومة الحريق والرطوبة حيث يمكن استخدامها داخل الحمامات. 6- مناسبة لجميع المباني من فنادق ومكاتب وبنوك ومنازل ومدارس .... الخ. * خطوات تركيب الحوائط الداخلية تحديد سمك الحائط وذلك حتى يمكن تحديد مقاس الشاسيه المعدني المثبت عليه القاطوع. تحديد أماكن التركيب واخذ علامات مع تحديد فتحات الأبواب والشبابيك . تثبيت القطاع الافقى runner وذلك بواسطة مسمار فيشر 6مم . تركيب القطاع الراسي stud وذلك داخل القطاع الافقى ويتم تثبيت القطاعين بواسطة مسمار تك ويتم تركيب قطاع stud على مسافة لا تزيد عن 600 مم . تثبيت الألواح الجبسية بالشاسيه المجلفن وذلك بواسطة مسمار الجبس 25مم مع مراعاة استخدام الفتحات الموجودة بقطاع الـ stud لمرور الخدمات الخاصة كالكهرباء والتكيف وخلافه، ثم يتم تركيب الوجه الثاني من الألواح الجبسية ويراعى ألا تزيد المسافات البينية لمسمار الجبس عن 40سم ويراعى تثبيت المسمار ببعد لا يقل عن 10مم من حرف الجبس . تعالج الفواصل بين الألواح الجبسية بواسطة شريط الفواصل والمعجون وتعالج الزوايا البارزة باستخدام قطاع corner bed كما تعالج النهايات الجبسية السفلية بواسطة قطاع protection channel . ملاحظات * - يراعى ألا تقل مسافة تثبت الألواح الجبسية عن 10 مم من طرف اللوح وألا تزيد عن 25 مم . - ألا تزيد المسافة بين مسامير تثبيت الألواح عن 400 مم . - يجب تثبيت الألواح الجبسية بواسطة المسمار المناسب بحيث ألا يقل السن البارز بعد التثبيت عن 10مم، يمكن التعليق على الحوائط الجبسية وذلك بواسطة مسامير خاصة كما في حالة البراويز وساعة الحائط، أو بواسطة عمل تقويات للشاسيه ودعامات من الداخل كما في حالة تثبيت قاعدة الحمام وتعليق وحدة التكييف، والأوزان الثقيلة . يمكن التحكم في المواصفات الفنية للحوائط الجبسية عن طريق الاتى: 1- سمك الألواح الجبسية . 2- عرض الشاسيه المعدني . 3- نوع العزل الداخلي .


----------



## architect one (6 يوليو 2011)

الأخ حسن بارك الله بك وشكراً على الإضافة لقد أغنيت الموضوع 
والله الموفق.


----------



## ali_sammar (15 أبريل 2012)

السلام علكم
اخ العزيز مشكور والله يعطيك العافة على الموضع
لو سمحنت ممكمن تشرحلي مامعنا الاختصارات السابقه مثل astm بانواعها و ag و bs


----------

